# Temperament - Golden retriever vs Bernese mountain dog



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you are considering buying a BMD - buy from a good breeder. They are NOT goldens. There can be different temperaments. There's some dog aggression. In that and energy - they are more like newfs. Ditto trainability.

They also have more health issues - primarily due to the breeding pool being small. More cancer, more hip and elbow problems. So get insurance. 


^^^ I don't own BMD's, but I have a close friend with them. Our dogs DO NOT MINGLE.  Primarily her boys and my boys, but she's even cautious with hers girls (and they are sweeter than anything). Might add, these are GRCH dogs and not coming from just anywhere. 

My biggest advice - please talk to BMD breeders. Study up on the breed. Go to dog shows and visit with BMD's there and talk to the handlers. BMD's you are more likely to meet the breeders and owners there at the shows, so it would be best.

Among else, btw.... you are asking about the difference between a companion breed and a farm dog that was more bred for guarding the property and hauling stuff around on the farm. The desired temperament based on purpose is going to be different. That's why you will have more dominance showing up in working dog breeds. That dominance based on hormones and early socializing/exposure may lead into dog aggression. 

Companion breeds are those where they typically are supposed to be more easy going and outgoing with both people and dogs, including strangers. There should be confidence regardless of situation. Goldens in particular are a sporting breed and hunting breed. This means they are not going to be happy sitting around the house 24/7 and they have a higher drive to please and work closely with their owner.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Maybe it's the breeders breeding for different temperament but I've been around about 2 dozen berners with nothing but fantastic temperaments and just fantastic around dogs male or female. A couple different friends I know have each had at least 3 each and all have had similar temperaments as my Goldens. They've also added German Shepards with the Berners well into being adults.

So with what Kate has said, I would look into them and see what's what about breeders and temperaments. I only know what I've seen and would never have guessed the issues Kate has mentioned that could be.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I have friends who have always had BMD's. Right now they have a male and a female. I am around these dogs all the time and they could not be sweeter temperament wise. They usually sleep with me in the guest room when I visit . They are big, they shed A LOT but they are incredibly friendly, sweet family dogs. These two get along very well with other dogs too. They have mentioned that their male can get nervous around small children, he was raised around older kids only. Their female is great with small children though. I would bet it comes down to finding a breeder who breeds with temperament in mind, as these dogs have turned into a breed that many, many people buy as family companions now.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Every dog is going to be different, even within the same litter regardless of the breed. But.... as a general description the golden is far more personable, will want to be right beside you most of the time. They have lots of energy and most need a job and want very much to please you. 

The BM will be MUCH larger, move slower, be a little more independent. Most are very calm, great with kids... if they don't mind getting knocked over  They love exercise, walking in the woods and being part of the family but happy to be alone and going their own way to whatever interest them.

I have close friends that have had both... they live in Colorado. They preferred the casual, relaxed personality that was happy to find a comfortable place in the house vs. the golden that needed far more training as a puppy, took longer to mature, was far more "clingy". Golden puppies require a lot more work, most want to chew you up and have a ton of energy.

Megora explained it really well... farm dog vs hunting dog. A hunting breed was designed to work with the hunter. A farm dog was designed to work for the farmer (not with) does his own thing and can be a little more protective of their property and family. My friends only have one dog at a time so don't know how they work in groups. I must say this is a busy family with two young kids, they needed a very low maintenance personality that didn't require them to spend a huge amount of time with the dog. He's always ready to go with them on the trails but happy to spend most of his time alone. 

I found both dogs to be really wonderful but for their family I must admit the BM was a better fit. LOL but the golden is a better fit for me. I enjoy having them right beside me all the time. There BM was really big, huge feet (brought in lots of snow!) and had a ton of hair. 

You can go to akc.org and look up a description of each breed that can give you more detail.


----------



## Chloe.c (Nov 10, 2018)

Megora said:


> If you are considering buying a BMD - buy from a good breeder. They are NOT goldens. There can be different temperaments. There's some dog aggression. In that and energy - they are more like newfs. Ditto trainability.
> 
> They also have more health issues - primarily due to the breeding pool being small. More cancer, more hip and elbow problems. So get insurance.
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

I have done alot of research on the breed. 

I have met a few Berners and they were the sweetest dogs ever. So calm, so loving. Maybe, your friends dogs weren't socialized properly or could be the parents temperament? Berners do need ALOT MORE early socialization than other breeds. 

I plan to visit some breeders but I know in my heart that I will most likely end up with another golden. Lol


----------



## Chloe.c (Nov 10, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> Every dog is going to be different, even within the same litter regardless of the breed. But.... as a general description the golden is far more personable, will want to be right beside you most of the time. They have lots of energy and most need a job and want very much to please you.
> 
> The BM will be MUCH larger, move slower, be a little more independent. Most are very calm, great with kids... if they don't mind getting knocked over ? They love exercise, walking in the woods and being part of the family but happy to be alone and going their own way to whatever interest them.
> 
> ...


Slower, calmer, larger is what really attracted me to Berners. Let's see how it goes after I visit a couple of breeders. I wish to get both a BMD and a golden. I have heard though that Berners are Velcro dogs as well. I guess, it just really comes down to individual dog personalities.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Chloe.c said:


> I have met a few Berners and they were the sweetest dogs ever. So calm, so loving. Maybe, your friends dogs weren't socialized properly or could be the parents temperament? Berners do need ALOT MORE early socialization than other breeds.


If I put a finger on it - I'd venture to say that with my friend's male dogs, it was intact male dog hormones. In their case, these were not aggressive dogs. They were just questionable around other male dogs. The owner/breeder knew her dogs and kept clear space around them for that reason. 

What I saw were very nice, sweet, goofy slugs. Did not have any zip or desire to work (LOL), but they were nice about it. These were mondo titled dogs as far as conformation goes and the owner wanted to go as far as possible in obedience as well. 

My post was intended to be a reminder that these are not bigger tri colored golden retrievers. And according to my friend - she gets a lot of people approaching her at shows thinking that's what these dogs are like. She has said that she would LOVE it if they were more like goldens - especially the trainability. But they are a completely different breed. More like newfs (which makes sense since they are closely related).

The AKC has a ton of very different breeds and I do think people should buy the breed that is right for them. It's better than basically getting into a miserable situation with a dog or dog breed who drives them nuts because of the mismatch.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I don’t have experience with any Berners but I know people who have them. And their size has sometimes been the hardest thing for them. So make sure you’re able to handle a bigger dog. I’ve always joked I like big dogs but my 7 month old golden next to Leonbergers in obedience/rally makes me think I have a tiny dog. Lol


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

They do not live very long and they can have a lot of health issues. Our old neighbor had one.
He also wasnÂt really a people person dog. One time he got out and we tried to get him back in his fence. He wouldnÂt let us near him.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I've not met a lot of Berners, but here is what I know about the ones I have met. I've groomed two of them. One was very weird-as in you never knew if she was thinking about biting you or not. The other was a morbidly obese, dysplastic lug who was afraid of walking across a hard floor which made things interesting. He was also extremely stubborn-the owner liked his neck area thinned out "to make the fence collar work better" (don't ask me, people are crazy, lol!) and to do this, you need to hold the head up and stretch the loose baggy skin so you don't cut it-he was so stubborn that he would use his entire 170 lbs to push his head against you when trying to do this. He was a nice enough dog-rather indifferent to people and other animals, but very stubborn! Now another lady I'm somewhat acquainted with has a couple Berners that she uses as therapy dogs and makes visits to nursing homes frequently-I've never actually met her dogs though.


----------



## HudsonRiver (Oct 23, 2017)

I assume we're talking about well bred Goldens and well bred BMD, right? It's important to remember that if you don't get a well bred dog, the temperament might not always match what the "standard" is for each dog! (If this is a "no duh" thing, then it's not for you, it's for anyone else who might stumble across this thread!)

My golden did not come from a reputable show breeder and has had temperament issues since day 1 (resource guarding and aggression). My aunt used to have a BMD that was the result of an accidental litter between siblings - although he was the biggest sweetest baby, he was extremely emotional. I'm not sure if that's typical of the breed, but if she left him for a few hours, he would hold a grudge for days and act extremely upset and neglected. It was so sad! He was a great family dog. She actually switched back to goldens after him though - partially because he died at such a young age and she didn't want to deal with the heartbreak again.


----------



## Physiosarah (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi , i own a male bernese mountain dog and have owned a GSD as well. I love my berner with all my heart but would i have another, no. Because bernies are hard work , yes all dogs are hard work but compared to a golden or even a GSD ( German shepherd dog) bernies are harder. Not just because there bigger and the issues that come with a big dog but also because there independent thinkers yes there fairly easy to train but there not as willing to please as a golden. They dont do things just because you tell them to. My bernie also has issues with other males which is comman in the breed. I dont have much experience with goldens but my mom is an owner and breeder of newfoundlands and i always says BMD are 50% newfoundland and 50% GSD as they are very protective my boy has saved me on a few occasions. But hes stubborn were my GSD was never stubborn and did everything i said. But all dogs have tjere difficulties the trick is to find the dog whos difficulties you are happy to manage ect. So for example a BMD one of the areas of difficulty can be the fact there independent thinkers so dont always do excatly what you ask for thats not so much an issue or difficulty but to some it can be annoying to others who want a very obedient dog a BMD is a big no. But it depends on the individual.


----------



## Physiosarah (Jan 10, 2019)

Then theres the health issues and there are so many issues and therecso unhealthy that i found it hard to even find my boy and even though he is from a good breeder who did a lot og testing on her dogs he has still be in the vets way more than i would like from minor things to serious things and right now is being investigated for a suspicious lump on his leg. And cancer is what im scared of as i know it means i could loose him at such a young age. I know people who have lost BMD to cancer as yearly as a year old but most BMD dont live past 6. Its due to there health and the fact its hard to find a breeder who does all the health tests that i wont be getting another one.


----------

